# First Post! My collection =) (pic heavy)



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 29, 2009)

Golly Jee Willikers. I have been lurking for quite a while now so I finally decided to post. I'm nervous and excited and just.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. keehee. So sorry that some of the pictures are blurry and/or overexposed. But, without further ado, here are my lovelies!

I'll start of with my nail polish...
OPI















Barielle





Illamasqua, Essie, Chanel, Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, NARS, and Rescue Beauty Lounge





ButterLondon and Man Glaze





China Glaze





Sally Hansen, N.Y.C, and WetnWild





Lashes





Bare Escentuals Beauty Duos





NYX lipsticks





NYX l/g





Smashbox, NARS, Stila, Bare Escentuals, Chanel, and Mac l/g





Mostly MAC with 1 Smashbox, 3 Illamasqua and 2 Urban Decay l/s and 1 slimshine





Bare Escentuals e/s





NYX eyeshadows and piggies





NYX glitter liners (all this nyx I got at the 10 year sale... what a haul.)





MAC pigments. I swear I have to stalk up on these now because I won't be buying them once the bottle changes (sadly.. i love these things)... ok so I probably will, but I'll really, really slap myself on the back of my hands with a ruler, lol.





Urban Decay and L'oreal HIP liners





Too Faced, MAC, and Kat Von D liquid liners, Revlon liner, and MAC Shadesticks 





MAC Paint Pots and Fluidlines





Stila Smudge Pots





MAC, Smashbox, NARS, Urban Decay, and Model Prefers random e/s and e/l





MAC, Urban Decay, Stila, Too Faced, NARS, Smashbox, Kat Von D, and Maybelline palettes 





MAC, Urban Decay, Kat Von D palettes





Face Stuff: Mac, Too Faced, Urban Decay, Bare Escentuals, L'oreal, Josie Maran





MAC, Benefit, Tarte, NARS, Stila, and some random brand





Don't remember the brands and too lazy to look them up ;P. Mascara





OPI, Smashbox, Urban Decay lip liners and MAC lip brush





Face Brushes





Eye Brushes and YSL Touche Eclat





MAC and Coastal Scents Palettes





And finally, my lovely indie brand pigments. 
Aromaleigh (such an amazing variety of colors and red! I love reds!)





Glamour Doll





Here's the entire indie mineral collection. My house is too messy after the holidays to get any real space to take and entire collection pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.





So after taking all these I realized how little MAC I have (in my opinion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) compared to all the other brands. I expected the ratio to be different. Oh well, I'm going to the mall tomorrow for an eye appointment... Wink wink. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, your collection is awesome! I love your nailpolishes!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## malika (Dec 29, 2009)

you have some great stuff here! enjoy it


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 29, 2009)

WOW! Your collection is amazing...Very jealous here. I love your nail polishes and NYX pigment


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, w.o.w! That's a massive collection


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice Collection!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome collection; I love all of your nail polish!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice collection, thanks for sharing. What's the name of your grey OPI colors?


----------



## makababy (Dec 30, 2009)

wowzers. insane collection!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, nice collection!


----------



## n_c (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lunargale (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh how i covet. LOL I LOVE your collection! Oh man!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 30, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

Great collection! I'm jealous of your nailpolish collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 1, 2010)

your collection is amazing


----------



## lenchen (Jan 2, 2010)

love your collection!!! very well rounded.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mr. Hepburn (Jan 4, 2010)

Great Collection!


----------



## thezander (Jan 5, 2010)

What an amazingly rainbow-tastic stash. Which Butter nailpolishes do you have (if you don't mind me asking)? They're gorgeous.


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_What an amazingly rainbow-tastic stash. Which Butter nailpolishes do you have (if you don't mind me asking)? They're gorgeous._

 
The Butter London polishes are T:l/r : Hen Party, Diamond Geezer, Chimney Sweep, Branwen's Feather, and Princes Plum (this one's actually purple, it just looks blue because it has a blue flash, it's really pretty). B:l/r : Chancer, Big Smoke, and Thames. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Nice collection, thanks for sharing. What's the name of your grey OPI colors?_

 
The only true gray is the third pic, bottom row, second from the left and that is Moon over Mumbai. Even still, it's a really light shade. I guess Brand New Skates could be considered a blueish gray. Sorry that this was kinda vague, but I hope that helps.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Amazing collection!!! Your nail polishes are gorgeous!!!

Keep posting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice stash


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Those lashes are so cool. I'm thinking of getting some crazy ones for my Gaga concert hahaha


----------



## mirauk (Mar 10, 2010)

nice collection girlie!

I soo want to get my on the Kat Von D palettes :|


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 10, 2010)

What a great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 10, 2010)

love your collection


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow that collection is awesome!! I was looking at the nail polishes and thought you had a lot in the first pic...and then I saw the rest of them haha


----------



## blusherie (Mar 11, 2010)

Great collection! I like how you have a variety of brands!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome collection! Very jealous


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 12, 2010)

What's the quality of the NYX pigment powders? Do they have much staying power? 

Where did you get the NYX glitter liners? I don't think there are any actual stores in the UK which stock NYX. Can they be found online?


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, this is massive! I just got the Sally Hansen HD nail polish in Lite (the banana yellow one) and I love it! I have it on my toe nails and it makes me so happy that I keep walking around bare footed so I can look at it (crazy, I know). Banana toes!


----------

